# Wudang Taoist Taijiquan



## Xue Sheng (Mar 13, 2008)

Wudang Taijiquan 

Wudang Taiji 13 

Wudang Taiji quan 28


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 14, 2008)

Now that 2nd one has got to be hard on the knees.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2008)

DaPoets said:


> Now that 2nd one has got to be hard on the knees.


 
I doubt it has hurt his knees or any other Wudang Taoist that ever trained the form. But I will say I would not recommend it for the average retired person out looking to start taiji


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 14, 2008)

*This one will do wonders for your knees...  *


----------



## newGuy12 (Mar 14, 2008)

wow


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2008)

Myrmidon said:


> *This one will do wonders for your knees... *


 
Contemporary Wushu Competitions version of Zhaobao Taijiquan

Many things Contemporary Wushu will hurt you in the long run


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 14, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Contemporary Wushu Competitions version of Zhaobao Taijiquan
> 
> Many things Contemporary Wushu will hurt you in the long run



*Certainly!*


----------



## DaPoets (Mar 14, 2008)

That's kinda crazy

I must say his cloud hands were stunning.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Mar 14, 2008)

Xue Thank you for the clip I visited their website and they do have a teacher about 3 hours from me. It would be nice to learn more about Wudang and its version of things. Will have to rep you later on this one :cheers:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Xue Thank you for the clip I visited their website and they do have a teacher about 3 hours from me. It would be nice to learn more about Wudang and its version of things. Will have to rep you later on this one :cheers:


 
No problem.

I am rather intrigued by Wudang, if you go check it out let me know how it goes.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Mar 15, 2008)

If I read this blurb right, this one actually shows applications. I like to at least be shown a few applications. 

http://www.cmaod.com/WudangGuTaiChiDVD.html

this film is different from the conventional way of merely sticking to routines. Instead, it focuses on the combat techniques of each movement. 

If anyone has this, I'd be interested in their opinion.


----------



## Myrmidon (Mar 15, 2008)

*This one is nice...*






*This one too!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68xu2wjzjxk&feature


----------

